# Bloodsport



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Nope, not about the movie about MMA...When I watch a pay per view fight and one of the live fights happens "the first live fight" I look to the floor to see if any giant blood areas can be seen so I know in the pre-fights somebody got smashed something good, so if a live event is to short and they fill it in with a pre fight I hope it is the bloody one ..

Moving to the questions, MMA has seen some sick cuts, but what one would you guys say is the greatest?

Use things like depth of cut, effective damage, amount of blood, long term damage etc to argue your view.

I am not sure if there really is just a clear winner because I have not seen all fights but it is just something to talk about q=)

Who has the greatest bloodsport fight?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BJ Penn vs Joe Stevenson for amount of blood.

Marvin Eastman's cut from Vitor Belfort for sickest cut. I mean, that cut was like, the nastiest cut I've ever seen.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I 2nd the Stevenson/Penn match. Penn really went to town on Joe. Felt sorry for the little lad. Can't really think of anything else off the top of my head.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

It is pretty hard to think of one right away but they start rolling in, Just remember this is ALL MMA not just UFC some pretty solid contenders..

Damn it, dont got names and this is not a good way to start off but, 2 jits guys fighting in a smaller fight league and one landed on the side of his head and his ear popped, pretty nasty

Yes I honestly forgot about Bj going to town and him, yeah that one is up there for sure.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The two bloodiest UFC battles would have to be Penn vs Stevenson, and Sean Sherk vs Kenny Florian which was an epic blood bath aswell.


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Marvin Eastman's cut and Penn vs Stevenson, there was also another one, which I can't remember, I think it was Kenny Florian vs someone.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

The mentioned fights are up there for top blood factor. Though you can't forget Koscheck vs Lytle @ UFC 86. 
Just did a re-watch to confirm, and it was a out of a Horror film :-S


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

In the UFC the PEnn/Stevenson fight. I still show people that to gross them out lol

MMA in general is that one fight with the two heavy weights..I think it might have been MFC or Sportfight, where the guy's lip gets split open too his nose. Terribly gory. I can't remember their names though...



edit:I can't find it online right now maybe someone will remember that one...they fought twice and the rematch was kind of a dud...


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Worst cut has to go to Marvin Eastman bar none. His cut was so huge and gashed. The doctor could see his skull when he peeled the skin the the sides. 

The most blood ever spilled would have to be either Penn/Stevenson or Josh Neer's amazing comeback over Melvin Guillard when he slapped on that triangle choke. Neer was bleeding all over the place. Lytle is a good one too he bleeds a lot.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to know how sick the damage was on leitus leg from Silva, he must of have to have one of the biggest purple/brown/yellow/green bruises, that thing must of looked like he had a watermelon under his skin.

That skull part made me kind ugh while I was drinking my sunkist


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah well to just put this in perspective for everyone here it is......










Here is the BJ Penn/Joe Stevenson blood bath




























Here is the end result:










Here is another cut:










The skull was also exposed in this cut as well.

Some other notable cuts in MMA and blood baths:





































and...........












/THREAD


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

The first fight I ever saw was Josh Haynes vs Rory Singer (I know it was Josh, unsure about rory), but during like the firstm inute Josh caught a kick in the face adn it shattered his nose. That thing was like a fountain all the way through three rounds. Sooooo much blood. The only thing I've seen that might rival it is Penn/Stevenson.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

There was a really bloody fight a few years ago - the blonde guy I think his name is edwin de wees? or something like that. Didnt he bleed massively for 3 rounds and then win the fight?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> There was a really bloody fight a few years ago - the blonde guy I think his name is edwin de wees? or something like that. Didnt he bleed massively for 3 rounds and then win the fight?


yeah that was on tuf4 the comeback, deweese vs gideon ray i believe.

another real bloody one was joe stevenson vs yves edwards. edwards got a cut like right above his temple i believe and it was just horrific the blood loss from that, i accually got a lil squemish from that fight.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> There was a really bloody fight a few years ago - the blonde guy I think his name is edwin de wees? or something like that. Didnt he bleed massively for 3 rounds and then win the fight?


Edwin Dewees vs. Gideo Ray. On TUF 4, if I remember right.

Yeah, he's a bleeder. But he won that fight legit.

EDIT: It's worth mentioning that what made that fight so epically bloody was the open squirt from Dewees' forehead.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Edwin Dewees vs. Gideo Ray. On TUF 4, if I remember right.
> 
> Yeah, he's a bleeder. But he won that fight legit.
> 
> EDIT: It's worth mentioning that what made that fight so epically bloody was the open squirt from Dewees' forehead.


Yeah if I was a vampire I would have been licking my tv screen on that one!


----------

